# Drying your dogs fur



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I was wondering how many people here air dry, blow dry or use profesional blow dryer to dry their dogs fur?

What is the difference from air drying then blow drying? Well of course blow dry gets the job done faster but what are the benefit?


----------



## Seddy (Nov 9, 2008)

I would suggest letting the dog air dry. Use a towel to get rid of most of the water but let the rest air dry. My pup doesnt like the blow dryer at all. As soon as I turned it on she ran in the corner, I knew then that blow drying was a definite no.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If you have a double-coated dog, like a lab, and it's the dead of winter, you have no choice. You either use a blow dryer or you wait a couple of days for the dog to dry.

A good blow dryer will also remove loose fur that bathing alone will not.

Like anything else, there is a conditioning process to get the dog used to the dryer.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

iorek takes FOREVER to dry and we are trying to get him used to the air dryer at the dog wash. he has been there 2 times so far and we are trying to work up to getting him mostly dry. haha! he was there yesterday afternoon and he is still wet today. i find that combing him with a rake also helps to dry him out. i am worried about the winter too. i hope that he will not be too dirty in the winter and won't need a bath until it is warmer again...but that is wishful thinking


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Depends on your dog's coat, like Ron said....If your dog has an undercoat, a high velocity dryer will make a world of difference in the shedding factor. 

Minpin, dobie, weims, ect....towel em off.

Bichon, poodle, ect...fluff dry.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't believe the fur that goes flying off some of the dogs that come in for grooming when my daughter drys them with the high velocity dryer - including my Australian Shepherd. It's a great grooming aid on certain dogs.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I just towel dry mine, then let them air dry. I've also used a Sham-WOW and it works well as well, then I let them air dry.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are many benefits to drying a dog with a dryer, whether high velocity, or hair dryer, stand dryer, etc. The longer a dog is wet, the faster they will start to smell again. The faster you get them dry, the fresher smelling they will stay. It is also not at all good for the skin to be damp for long periods of time..not good at all. The above poster with the sammy, try using a "happy hoodie" on your guy when you are using the high velocity dryer. They work wonders. Just google it. The dogs don't have to like the dryer, but they need to tolerate it when necessary. Also, when you are using the HV, dry from the skin OUT...Put the nozzle right up against the skin, and move it back and forth quickly in one area, then pull it back and separate the coat, go back in close, etc until each area is dry. Another benefit to drying the dog is coat removal and detangling. Even short coated dogs, when dried with a hair dryer and rubber curry, will lose alot of that shedding coat, and it will last. As was stated above, you have to condition your pet to things. Brushing, nails, clipping, dryers, crates, etc.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for info guys. I Towel dry both my dogs. My english bulldog drys quicj because of the short fur but my cocker spaniel takes 3 times longer. Because of my cocker I might be thinking of investing in a HV dryers. What type of an affordable HV dryers do you guys recomend for home use? Prince range around 100-175 if less the better, hehe.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Ebay????? hehe....

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-METRO-AIR-F...14&_trkparms=72:1423|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> The above poster with the sammy, try using a "happy hoodie" on your guy when you are using the high velocity dryer. They work wonders. Just google it.


thanks for the advice about the happy hoodie. i looked it up. i will have to look into getting one!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, a metro is probably going to be the best cheaper dryer you are going to find. I am not a fan of them, just because they don't have the power I need in the salon. I will never be without my K9II dryers. But they are very expensive. A metro would suit your needs for your cocker quite well.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for the info guys. I was looking up the "happy hoodies" and it looks and sound like it works but I was wondering woudlnt putting a cotton ball in your dogs ears works the same or even better? and plus with the happy hoddie there are areas where the hood covers that cannot be dry, esp with cockers they have long, wavy and furry ears.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I find cotton balls completely useless and a waste of time. Not only does the dog shake them out in a heartbeat, but they tend to hold moisture right in the ear canal. I am not a fan. They don't seem to be very good for the noise either, as they sure don't work like the happy hoodie. Yes, you are going to have to remove an ear out of it and dry that ear, then switch ears, on dogs like your cocker. I dry all my dogs 99% with my HV dryer, so I remove the hoodie, and dry the head on low, or with the nozzle off.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

When i give the dogs a bath. One of my dogs is a choc lab. I just dry them really good with a towel and let them run around the house for awhile. It doesnt take too long for them to get dry, or pretty much dry. They dont like a hair dryer, lol.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a K9 II, and wouldn't ever be without one again!


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I check out prices on the k9II and the look nice and bet it works great but its kinda of pricey for home use. I looking into the metro air brand, it seem very affordable around 100. Oh yeah 1 question for you guys. Alot of those HV dryers says that there are no heating on the dryers just warm air? what do they mean warm air? How can there be warm air without no heating?


----------



## bizzy (Apr 4, 2007)

The air is warmed by running past the motor. It dosen't heat the air persay but longer it runs and the hotter the motor gets the "warmer" the air gets


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

That is what I was thinking. Bizzy, which HV dryer do you own?


----------



## bizzy (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't own one I was a groomer for a number of years. We had K9's and metros. I'm not sure about the exact models.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I use a power dryer to blast the dead hair off and to speed up the process. I like to get the job done as quick as possible and the power dryer works great for that. It also cuts down on the amount of hair flying around my house.


----------

